# Mathew Avail Center Shot?



## drw679 (Dec 12, 2011)

approximatley 13/16. between 3/4 and 7/16 is the standard. I hope this helps.


----------



## hinson_16 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks it did help! I had to take it to a different bow shop and they got me squared away thankfully. He had the guy set the Avail at 13/16 to start with while i was getting my Hoyt Klash tuned with broadheads and actually was perfect. 

It sucked I had to make the drive but at least I got both my bows tuned and actually took the Avail out for a 30 target 3D course and scored my top score of 302!


----------



## Kjusz (May 26, 2017)

Best thing to do is take to a bow shop and have them put a laser on your sight mounting holes takes them 5 min to set center. Sucks have to drive 2 hours it will save alot of headaches should do for free.


----------

